# aluminum chain guards



## 37fleetwood (Sep 19, 2006)

ok, I did it again. I bought something and don't know what it goes to but I couldn't pass it up. has anyone seen these on a bike and if so what kind.


----------



## JOEL (Sep 20, 2006)

Very Cool. Never seen them before but I've seen similar ones on european bikes.


----------



## sam (Sep 20, 2006)

Similar type on page 62 of "Golden Age of Handbuilt Bicycles" showing a late 40s Maury(french)--says these guards were for city bikes


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 26, 2006)

do you have photos from the book you quote? they are coming from France. I should have them in as long as it takes to get here from there which I'm guessing won't be too quickly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanx
Scott


----------

